# Pirates of North Court - 2010



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Been fighting the weather like a lot of people. I've not setup much (and some I set up just to take pictures and took back down) and the breezy winds are supposed to hit Friday! 



















I expect the mast to either be blown over & broken during the high winds or I take it down tonight ... not sure yet.



















Because of the rains yesterday, I set this up just for pictures before I moved it back inside (yes it has twinkle lights inside).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow. The lighting is fantastic!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The ship looks ghostly, and the pirate booty looks great! I love the lighting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's to a calm day Sunday so folks will be able to see all the gorgeous props you've put so much heart and effort into!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck with your weather IMU! The ship and the treasure chest scene are wonderful, excellent job with the lighting! Look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's beautiful! Wishing you calm seas on Sunday!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE the twinkle lights in the chest!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I LOVE the twinkle lights in the chest!


i second that! they look awesome!

may the winds be calm and the sailing smooth!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

What a great set up! The lighting is perfect. Hope the weather cooperates so all TOTs get to enjoy!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks awesome! Love the look of the ships mast.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow looks awesome love some day pics


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

This is brilliant. I love love love the twinkle lights in the treasure chest. And the lighting on the ship is spectacular, too.

Is that a knife sticking out of the skeleton's ribs?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update*

Well, last night (Oct. 30th) was the community TOT night. A rough estimate of visitors was poor ... about 150 in 2 hours (we had 110 in 1 hour last year and it was horrible weather). A good number of our neighbors didn't know it was changed so the HOA didn't do their job very well. We did tell people we would be out on Halloween night if they wanted to stop back again and visit!

The other thing, which was a BIG surprise to us ... the photo-op guy was NOT a big hit. Only 1 kid wanted their picture taken with him! So, my 6 1/2 months of labor went unappreciated. We barely had anybody bring a camera or camera phone with them.

I decided to dress up for this year and I managed to scare about 12 kids. I didn't go for any scares, just walked up and down the driveway keeping an eye on my props & the visitors. All my "mechanical" props worked the entire night but some of my little LED lights didn't stay lit for the 2 hours I needed.

It was a decent night, but I have to say it was a little disappointing. We took pictures of the setup during the day, my night pictures didn't turn out very well. I'll be trying again tonight for some decent night time pics. No video camera, so I won't have any video to post for this year.














































The rest of the daytime pics can be seen here: Daytime Setup

Happy Halloween and here's hoping everyone has a GREAT night!


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

SWEET!! Your lighting is seriously ridiculously perfect...and incredible attention to detail! You rock man...haha


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Some night pics


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

This is fantastic. I'm sorry you had such low turn-out this weekend... I hope it picked up tonight!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see Pete and Re-Pete!

You did a wonderful job with your set up - the attention to detail is evident, the props outstanding, and you look mahvelous as a skellie pirate. Try not to feel too bad about the photo-op. A whole bunch of folks here appreciated your 6.5 months of labor, as did those of us who were privileged to see him in person.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey just wanted to add my thoughts on Halloween nite. We may not have had alot of kids but the ones that were privileged to see the set up were amazed. I was very proud of IMU and the way this years haunt came together. I also want to say thank you to all of the haunters on here that gave him advice , help and just good words on his hard work. We worked hard as all of you do, faced weather that did not want to cooperate as many of you did but all and all the haunt was a success as far as everything working and looking great. Thanks again for all your support and I hope everyone took another week off to get over this halloween LOL


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The unofficial count from halloween night ... 15. So, for the 2 nights that we were setup and going ... we had about 165 TOTers in a community of over 400+. I'd say the "move" the HOA pulled didn't work out well for us at all.

Now it's time for a break ... thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the treasure chest and the lighting, great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love it all IMU! Your lighting is absolutely wonderful! I'm sure that every single tot you did get was totally amazed and did appreciate all of the hard work you put into creating such a wonderful display. You did an outstanding job on all the props and your costume, Great work my friend!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

All of your hard work and attention to detail was expertly shown off by your awesome lighting! I think the kids around here would be falling over themselves to get to your place, but we get a very low turn out here. But again, FABULOUS work! One day, I'll have to move closer and we'll combine our haunts into one epic one - pirates and vodou? Perfect! Haha!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love this such a great display!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

The pics look great! Nice haunt this year. Love your sunken ship!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job there Dave !


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

the ship...is just awesome. as in "i am in awe". i soooo wish i had the handyman skills to pull this kind of display off. duct tape and gorilla glue only gets me so far!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Blistering Blue Barnacles me likes ye Hallowen home haunt!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellant! You have one great set up! I love the pirate theme!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW. IMU your haunt has made me love pirates again. Your attention to detail and good taste are clearly evident. Bravo. Clap Clap Clap. Bravo!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

IMU, the pics are great and I'm happy to see your hard work pull off a great haunt.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great photos! I've been looking forward to seeing your setup. Awesome!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job IMU! I'm looking forward to seeing your next years display!  You can take a week off than back to work!!!!


----------



## Movienut (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice work, it gives me something to aspire to!


----------

